# smaltimento delle scorte di magazzino



## Mimina

Salve,
sono "nuova" ed è infatti la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum.
Avrei urgentemente bisogno di aiuto per visionare una traduzione in francese e magari correggere i miei errori.
Posso ricambiare il favore con il tedesco che conosco benissimo, ma anche eventualmente con l'inglese.
Grazie in anticipo e sarò in linea tutta la notte se necessario.
Grazie


----------



## Jana337

Ciao e benvenuta! 

Sposterò il tuo filone nel forum Other languages perché non si fanno traduzioni in Solo Italiano. 

Copia pure il tuo testo e ti aiuteremmo (se non è lunghissimo!). 

Jana


----------



## Mimina

Grazie,
non avendo visto alcun forum di italiano-francese o viceversa ho pensato bene di messaggiare qua. 
Comunque mi scuso se in buona fede ho infranto o infrangerò alcune regole, come quella di non mettere traduzione nel titolo.
Spero di trovare aiuto, perchè quì dalle mie parti è praticamente difficilissimo trovarlo, se non impossibile.
Grazie e buona vita a tutti.


----------



## Jana337

OK ma sempre non vedo nessuna domanda concreta! 

Jana


----------



## Mimina

le terme de 31/12/06 assigné pour la cessation de la relation commerciale est du tout insuffisant soit en relation à l'écoulement des escortes de magasin imposésoit en relation aux investissements effectués pour la promotion des produits de la mème


----------



## Kraus

Dovrebbe essere lo "smaltimento delle scorte di magazzino".


----------



## Mimina

sì, ...ma è giusto il termine écoulement ?.... inteso come smaltimento delle scorte oppure si usa solo come smaltimento in senso di materiali (es. spazzatura, cibo ecc.)


----------



## Kraus

Il dizionario della Zanichelli dà come prima accezione "smercio, smaltimento", perciò dovrebbe essere giusto anche in questo contesto.


----------



## Mimina

La ditta alla data del 08.06. aveva già raggiunto l'obiettivo minimo per i prodotti basici 
 
E' corretto se dico:
 
la maison à la date du 08/06/ 2006 avait déjà atteint l'objectif moindre pour les produits basiques


----------



## Mimina

La ditta alla data del 08.06. aveva già raggiunto l'obiettivo minimo per i prodotti basici 

E' corretto se dico:

la maison à la date du 08/06/ 2006 avait déjà atteint l'objectif moindre pour les produits basiques
 
E POI:
l'espressione per totale malafede in francese è corretto se dico: en totale mauvaise foi
 
il recesso di un rapporto commerciale come si potrebbe tradurre in francese ?
intention de démordre?


----------

